# tiny water leak.



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

ever since ive had this tank there has been a tiny leak on the top corner. looks like it maybe under the black trim. ive never actually seen it wet but there is water stains that run down the glass i clean off. can i just lower the tank level and reseal this part?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, lower the water level and see if you can get some silicone up in there.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

awesome! thanks! i figured i could try that but i wanted to make sure. any clear 100% silicon will work right? no anti mildew crap


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

rexpepper651 said:


> awesome! thanks! i figured i could try that but i wanted to make sure. any clear 100% silicon will work right? no anti mildew crap


:thumbsup:


----------

